# The Black Marauder Comeths!!!!



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

My 1989 Sileighty










What up folks! I hail from Northern Japan. I built this baby for the sole purpose of drifting.










Most people around here with 180's have the SR20det. Not me.









I got a CA18DET with a Silvia S15 turbine. I also have TOMEI cams, a 300z airflow sensor and a Greddy E-manage ECU installed.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

that is one MEAN looking ride. what are her specs?? the wheels look bad ass sticking out like that... are u gonna paint her black>?


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

Nah dude, I'm gonna keep it ultra-flat black! Easy up-keep and this sucka looks slick creeping up on ya at night!










Right now I'm not sure what my hp is . I need to stop draggin' a** and get it done. As for my suspension I have the TEIN Drift Spec Type HE(the front)









I also have the Largus Squelette stabilizer system(anti-sway bars)The rear suspension








My coilovers are rated at 9 kilos for the front and 7 for the rear. I don't know what they would be for the states since Japan uses the metric system


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

Here's my interior. As u can see I've gutted it to make room for important things like xtra tires and tools, a must when u're out rippin' it up!









As u can see I have a 7 point roll cage and Cusko rear strut bars









A different view of my interior. U can see my ECU. It's the little blue thing wedged next to my passenger seat. I have a Kenwood sound system but I'm not big n2 systems cause all I have working is two door speakers and one is about to blow 









This is my Trust DD Muffler. This is the first aftermarket part I ever bought.

The Rear


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yea dude don't even paint it, don't even change the rims and don't even do anything else to it


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

U know it man! I'm gonna keep it the same. As for the rims I have to keep changing the rears constantly because of drifting. I have about 8 sets of wheels for the back(meaning a set consists of 2 wheels not 4) But I have only 2 sets for the front. Right now,my ALL time favorites, the Precideo Demon Cambers wrapped in Yokohama Advan Neova's(195/55/R15) for the front.
For the rear I got some XR4's(i'll get some pics of those later.

















My battle damage. Everyone sez get it fixed. To be honest I've thought about it but I've gotten' fond of it and it's only going to get worse anyway. Because my goal is to compete so my ride won't last another two years, unfortunately, cause I'm gonna let it all hang out from now on!!!!









some random pics




































This a pic with both my rides. The other one is my Nissan Primera.
I've neglected her over the years. It's the Sileighty's fault


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

*Drifting*

Ok I've been talkin' this crap about drifting. Now it's time to put up or shut up. I'm puttin' up!!!


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

*Drifting*

Ohhh that drifting! It's that bomb sh*t! Snoop Dogg would say"It's the fashizzle my nizzle!"



















But as u can see,I can take it a little too far. I did not hit anything, it's just that I thru some serious tread and it ripped off half my rear bumper extension










getting out to check out the damage









DAMN!









The reason why my bumper came off. This is about the closest u can come to blowing a tire without blowing it.









I would like to say this is fluke but I always do this,I never know when to quit and change tires. Anybody who has ever drifted can agree with me,once u get that feeling. U never want to quite and u lose track of how fast and how many times u've been around

gettin' props from my homie. He's the one who taught me how to drift. When I get a chance I will post pics of his ride and of him drifting. MADD SKILLZ! enuff said.


















A parting shot









I hope y'all enjoyed the pics. As soon as we go make some more I will post more. Peace


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SHIFT_DRIFT.... very cool pix man, i really enjoyed them. i CANT imagine going thru so many tires!!


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

nice car man and nice pics but i would get the body fixed but overall nice car


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

My rear tires I try to get them for free. I go to garages and tire shops to see if they have any used tires. My front tires I'll pay for them because they wear out slower and u need quality tires to guide your drift.

Here's a picture of my homies ride and mine









He has a Silvia with a SR20DET under the hood



























His interior


















Pic of him drifting.will get more


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

damn thats a phat azZ ride. ----drifter!

like the flat black. non'sho shine. thats what i got going but its kinda fade'n off. haha  crazy ride, crazy pix..post some more if u got some peAcE!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Great pics!


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

What up fellas? I would like to thank u all(I'm a country boy) for all the positive comments! I appreciate it. So here is some more pics. This is me and my homie Big Gami's rides


















Here's my homie Big Gami with his ride. When he got this Silvia, it had a non-turbo CA18DE engine in it. No bells or whistles. He actually did the engine swap in the parking lot next to his house. Solo!









Here is his engine. He has so many upgrades I can't even pretend to know all of them. He has after market turbine,exhaust manifold, oil cooler, injectors to name the ones I know. If any of u have questions on SR20's let me know and I'll get Gami to answer them for u.









More of Gami's ride


















I said earlier that I would show u my second favorite wheels. These are XR-4's. Usually I just use them for fronts but my Demon Cambers are sooo sweet so I had to use these for rears. Luckily I have four of these wheels. The only true set I have!









Here are some more drift pics. Starting off with Big Gami



























now me




































and some more Gami









and last again, me. In this picture u can actually see my tire deteriorate! Look at the lower left u can see a big chunk of my tire flying.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

All i can say is 









lovin your ride!:thumbup:


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanx everyone once again for the props! Y'all got a brotha blushin'! If I was a couple of shades lighter u could see it! 
Anyway,here's what I do to tires. I'm a serial killa. Every time the same M.O. Murda by Drift!








Sadly I had to drive home on this sumbitch! This WAS my spare


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

The pics are sweet your doing something i dream of how do you fund these cars dude, the tires must cost so much money. Im thinking of joining the airforce and with a bit of hope ill get posted in Japan and then I will be able to get my hands on some tight cars like yours, what i really want is an R32 GTS-T rear wheel drive, how much did you pay for your ride?


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

What up all? Surprisingly tires don't cost me much. Like I said before I usually get my rear tires for free. The front tires I pay for them. The Advans I have on the front cost me about $160 for two. Also I run 15's so there are an abundance of 15's. Now Gami runs 17's. They are a little harder to come across. About how much I paid for my car. I got it for free. Gami gave it to me once I told him I was interested in drifting. That's my homie! 
How do we fund our rides we both work for goverment contractors. He deals with the bomb range for the fighter aircraft I deal with military cargo aircraft. Mainly though if there is a part I want for my ride I save for it. Oh and SR20D_GTI if u are going to join the Airforce good luck and smart move. The airforce got the easiest basic training and once u finish basic training u live large(no living in cramped barracks no tents and no running u into the ground like a dog) Take it from me. It was the airforce that got me to Japan. Word of advice. DO NOT go into fighter aircraft maintenance! If u want maintenance go with cargo aircraft. Better bases and u get to travel more. I was a F-16 and F-117 mechanic,I know. So peace


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Thanks man you got some cool frineds i wish i could get hold of one but to be given one is just to easy, im gona be going into comms first see how it goes.


----------



## kumakun (Aug 25, 2003)

Well good luck dude! Maybe I'll run n2 u one day. Peace!


----------

